# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  melbourne to newyork

## Atravel

Hi  I am 26 yrs old.I am going first time to newyork through cruise.Which company is best.Would anyone can tell me a suiatbale one.

----------


## jason

Here is a link of Melbourne Cruise Company where you can go to New York with comforts.
http://www.melbournestarcruises.com.au/
Best Regards,

----------

